# Ist Heidi wirklich die Beste ?



## sam fischer (29 Mai 2014)

Heidi sieht zwar toll aus , aber es gibt durchaus noch andere Kandidatinnen .
Wer ist wohl unter den Top 10 ?
Was meint ihr ?


----------



## Apus72 (29 Mai 2014)

Häää ? :crazy:

Ich finde Biene Maja und Pinocchio auch nicht schlecht.....

Was genau will uns der TS mitteilen


----------



## eagleeye. (29 Mai 2014)

*Ahhhh, grrrr...das ist mal wieder eine Umfrage!!!
Da gibts doch keine Antwort darauf.
Und welche Heidi denn? Heidi aus den schweizer Bergen?
Es gibt einige Heidis! Oder eher doch die Heidi Klum?
Eben...auf deine Frage gibts absolut keine Antwort,
ist doch individuell und total Geschmackssache.
Und in was am besten? 
Sollte es um Heidi Klum gehen, für mich nicht die beste.
Für Dich vielleicht schon, für meinen Bruder ist sie evtl. auch die beste.
Und mein Nachbar findet sie nicht die beste.
Wobei...ich kann das obige ja nicht richtig behaupten, denn ich weiss
nicht um wen es hier genau geht...und ich weiss auch nicht 
in was "die Beste".
Und beim Beitragseditor zuunterst bei "Zusätzliche Einstellungen "
hättest Du eine richtige Umfrage starten können...

ciao*


----------



## eko321 (2 Juni 2014)

Danke sher gut =)


----------



## Mara.R (25 Juli 2014)

Niiiiiiiiiemals!


----------



## dermarkus (28 Juli 2014)

ich finde die richtig attraktiv


----------

